
We’re Immigrants in Silicon Valley and We’re Putting America First - leoncrutchley
https://medium.com/@Flypostboy/were-immigrants-in-silicon-valley-and-we-re-putting-america-first-f7391fda312d#.s7t1u6ult
======
leoncrutchley
Getting a visa in the US is difficult but can be done with the right amount of
focus and effort. This is just our story (and everyone's is different) but
happy to discuss and share any details, answer any questions etc.

